# hello and thank you to moderators



## aedrasteia (Jan 17, 2007)

I've just posted first time (reply to Shesulsa in the Study) after lurking for several weeks, reading and watching.

I want to say thanls and 'well done' to the moderators and members here. I read and watch other groups and forums. This one is worth the time and energy due to good members but especially the moderators, the 'black belt' and experienced posters. Lots of good information here, and good spirits, good humor.

thanks for your good work.


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 17, 2007)

welcome and I second the thought


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 17, 2007)

Hello and welcome, aedrasteia!  Thanks for the reply in that thread and I hope you enjoy yourself here! :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  And thanks so much for the compliments - always appreciated!  :asian:


----------



## exile (Jan 17, 2007)

Greetings, aedrasteia, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us. Your idea that the moderators' savvy is the key to the success and usefulness of MT is exactly right,  I believe, and so do a lot of other people here. Enoy posting!


----------



## matt.m (Jan 17, 2007)

Such nice compliments.  Flattery gets you everywhere you know.  Enjoy yourself and happy posting.


----------



## MJS (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you and Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Drac (Jan 18, 2007)

Greeting and Welcome to MT..The Mods are always watching.....


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:  Glad you decided to stop lurking!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 18, 2007)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard Adrasteia!  Glad you joined us!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome!  We're glad you're here, and happy posting!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Adrasteia, welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT. We're glad you're here!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Raiderbeast (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------

